# Show me your "Yote"



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2007)

Got to admit to something.  Mr. Turtlebug and I had a heated debate a few months ago about Coyotes in Georgia.

Never in my life had I heard of a Coyote in Georgia.  I thought some of you guys were joking about them.  

Okay, don't start throwin the popcorn at me just yet.   I saw that pic that JT posted under the "Hoo-Rah to Woody" thread and seriously thought it was a rabies infected dog.   Are Coyotes in South Georgia and is that what my grandaddy called "wild dogs" that we'd see riding horses in the woods every once in a while or were they really wild dogs?  They did resemble that horrid beast in the picture, but are they really this far south?

I was raised on a farm, but never heard mention of them, always heard gramps complain of foxes in the henhouse and such, but can't recall him ever exactly using the word "Coyote".

Post pics of your Coyote encounters and tell me where they were if you don't mind just satisfying my curiosity for a bit!  

Thanks,
Turtlebug
(Trying to become a coyote believer)


----------



## 89montero (Sep 25, 2007)

Heck we have yotes in Northeast Cobb. They have eaten most of the neighborhood cats.


Btw I live near Johnsons Ferry and Shollwford RD, and have seen 2 close to the house.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Sep 25, 2007)

yotes are all over Ga. You do have to watch out when shoting cuz the ones I have seen look just like regualr old dogs!!! and yes they are in Ga...someone posted a recording og them the other day.


----------



## Toliver (Sep 25, 2007)

I think the coyotes do a wonderful job in stray cat population control.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2007)

They`re a pestilence, and they are everywhere. Even Florida has em. I`d be willin` to bet pole-climbin` money there is at least one within a quarter mile of where you are right now T-Bug!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Coyotes are pretty much all over Georgia now.  They wouldn't have been what our grandfolks called wild dogs - those were really feral dogs.  Coyotes have "invaded" within the past 20 to 30 years.  I've seen them from Camden County over to Seminole County - including Lowndes County.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> I`d be willin` to bet pole-climbin` money there is at least one within a quarter mile of where you are right now T-Bug!




Yall are skeering me!  

I like to take my female dobie and walk through the undeveloped woods quite often.  This may require finding a new venue for the two of us to explore from now on. 


Dangit, I had to get up outta my bed and shut the closet door and make sure the backdoor was locked.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 25, 2007)

Heck girl they trapped 1 in piedmont park a few weeks ago.Like 89 said they are all around cobb county. The wild dog reference are likely just that, unwanted dogs that trash turned out on somebodys dirt road and run wild hunting food.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 25, 2007)

Got'em here in Woodstock. Ever so often they'll serenade us. I've heard as many as three packs at once.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Yall are skeering me!
> 
> I like to take my female dobie and walk through the undeveloped woods quite often.  This may require finding a new venue for the two of us to explore from now on.
> 
> ...



They ain`t gonna bother nobody, specially if you have that maneater in tow!


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 25, 2007)

I walked in to my stand one morning last season and while sitting there I noticed some Coyotes out in the grown over field in front of me. 
They were about 50 yds. out, and it was thick but I could tell something crazy was going on.
I was only catching glimpses of them, but after a while one of them made his way under me and I gave him a case of heart burn, 
A few seconds later another one came in and was sniffing the arrow that was sticking in the ground.
Well he ended up with a little heartburn too.
I climbed down after a while to retrieve the Yotes and discovered what they were doing in the cutover.
I ended up seeing eight Yotes that morning, and the photo below shows what they did.

The craziest part about this story is I videod that deer from my stand the day before.

Many say that Yotes don't hunt in packs and don't bother Healthy bucks, I'm hear to tell you they do and I've seen it more than once.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Sep 25, 2007)

they cleaned that sucker OFF!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2007)

DRB1313 said:


> Many say that Yotes don't hunt in packs and don't bother Healthy bucks, I'm hear to tell you they do and I've seen it more than once.



Thanks for the story and the pictures.

I think I need therapy now.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Sep 25, 2007)

There are yotes all over S.C., that came from Ga. as they headed east.

  DRB1313, The deer was killed by a Black Panther,look at 
the marks on the neck bone. The yotes were just eating the scraps.

                   BOB


----------



## 89montero (Sep 25, 2007)

just keep you cat in at night..


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, If I see that Black Panther around here. He may end up with heartburn also.


----------



## Buck (Sep 25, 2007)

You are the man DRB...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2007)

89montero said:


> just keep you cat in at night..




AACCK!  You're suggesting that the piddy-pads of Prince Torchamedes have ever touched soil? 

Wow!  Reading all of this is really interesting.  Just ran across something that said that some "higher-ups" of Georgia brought some in for sport hunting AND natural migration helped to bring the population up to what it is today.

So there's no "season" or regulation or limits on them?  Just can shoot and kill one whenever you see one?


----------



## ronfritz (Sep 25, 2007)

DRB - Dang those are some cool pictures!

89Montero - you live right up the street from me in Chimney Springs.  We should go yote hunting behind Johnson Ferry Shell sometime!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

balvarik said:


> Well a young lady like yourself is too young to have had yotes around while you were young.
> 
> From 1977-1980 yotes were thick as flea's up here in Minnesota.
> I bought my first Pick-up with money from trapping,snaring and shooting yotes,fox and cats(bobcat and lynx)for $5995.00 new off the lot.
> ...


Don't forget about me when you get the next one!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

Turtlebug,

I've never shot a coyote, but had a few experiences with them.  

One was last year while turkey hunting.  I was hunting in the evening and had turkeys coming in.. I could hear them purring and clucking along when all of sudden, all heck broke loose!  A coyote came in and busted them up.. I saw him run behind me and shortly after, he busted the wood line again and attacked my turkey decoys, which were about 20 yards from me.

He got to wood line and I started lip squeaking to get him to stop.  It worked... so I just played with him... All the while, not thinking "shoot that thing!".

After he went into the woodline, I waited and hoped he'd show again so that I could shoot him.  I waited, and waited, and waited, and before you know it, mother nature called.... I answered.

Mid-stream here this coyote comes back out!    I hurry up, grab the gun and put one round toward him... and MISS!! 

How I missed with a load of Nitro's at 40 yards, I have no idea, but I did.

Another one was when I was a little kid, about 10 years old.  Dad had put me into a ladder stand on a firebreak that ran parallel to our field.  He said "I'll be back around dark and pick you up, just meet me at the edge of the field"...

Well, around dark, I saw the headlights coming and started my descent.  About 2 steps down... "Ahoooooooo... hooo hooo hoooooo" a 'yote let loose with a howl... and shortly after that, another one... "yipp yippp yiipppppppppoooooooo"... and then another. "ahoooo hooo hooooooo"...

I had 3 coyote's no further than 150 yards howling their heads off... To a 10 year old boy, I was petrified!!!  

I climbed back up and dad had to come get me out of that stand!!!

Here are a few pictures from my trail camera's of coyote's and one picture of one in a field that me and the wife took on our way to town one day.

To people not used to seeing or hearing them, I can see how they might be "scary".. but to us, hearing them howl late at night is a song in itself.... relaxing and soothing.  It let's ya know you're at "home".


----------



## Headshot (Sep 25, 2007)

I hear the howls of packs quite frequently in the winter in Schley Co. / Ellaville.  I've sent 3 of them on a permanent dirt nap.  The latest one was in December 2005.


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Sep 25, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> Turtlebug,
> 
> I've never shot a coyote, but had a few experiences with them.
> 
> ...



I would be shootin the fire out of these things! Hope you get one bud!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Sep 25, 2007)

Once at 4a.m. seen a big one on Ga400 at exit 5 in Sandy Springs.
Im originally from Orlando, Fla. We had them there; We used to raise rabbits and om occasion we would find where something had pulled the younger rabbits thru the bottom of the cage, the holes were very small, like the size of your caps lock key!!! Thats the only predator we could figure would have the heigth and strength to do it.
We also seen them around our property was surrounded by orange groves. Also called them up with a turkey call on Ocala Ntl. Forest in central fla.


----------



## chewie1014 (Sep 25, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> So there's no "season" or regulation or limits on them?  Just can shoot and kill one whenever you see one?



That is correct...Yotes are considered a nuisance animal and are legal to shoot any day of the year.  They can also be shot at night as long as you don't use anything brighter than a 6-volt lamp.  If I see one and can manage a shot, I take it.

I used to see them fairly regularly on some land we hunted in Perry, GA.  One time, we were hunting hogs at night and they started to yipping all around us.  They started moving closer in and it was enough to make you skin crawl.  After about 10 minutes of it, I'd about had enough and said as much to pop.  When we were driving out across the field about five minutes later, several ran across right where we had been sitting.  I've probably shot a half a dozen off this property over a couple years.

Daddy has shot several at my sister's property in Warren County, Georgia (East).  I shot one in Habersham County, Georgia (Northeast) last fall.  Shot several off some property outside Albany, Georgia.


----------



## lukejlabrecque (Sep 25, 2007)

if ya wanna see some yotes take a trip out to ft. stewart..... no joke, you will hear hundreds of them at night!


----------



## Buzz (Sep 25, 2007)

I gave this one a headache...


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Sep 25, 2007)

7x57 said:


> I gave this one a headache...



Yeah you did give him a pretty good headach!


----------



## Buzz (Sep 25, 2007)

I guess that answered the age old question of whether or not a .45-70 Govt is adequate for coyotes.


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Sep 25, 2007)

7x57 said:


> I guess that answered the age old question of whether or not a .45-70 Govt is adequate for coyotes.



I would say so!


----------



## Bruz (Sep 25, 2007)

My back yard here in Gwinnett County.......He was trying to eat my wife's dog.


----------



## Bruz (Sep 25, 2007)

7x57 said:


> I guess that answered the age old question of whether or not a .45-70 Govt is adequate for coyotes.



There you go using too much gun again.......I got mine with a .22LR.......Anything bigger is complete overkill


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 25, 2007)

turtlebug, here are a couple of mine. i give no quarter to a yote!!!

those are great pics drb!!!!


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Sep 25, 2007)

7X57's is What's Called Biting the Bullet. Just the way I Like to see them.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 26, 2007)

You know what, I guess I have seen one.  On my street, dead in the road on the way to work.

Hubby made his usual call to me a few months ago to let me know our precious cargo had been dropped off at their respective schools and I asked him about the big dead "red fox" in the road.  He said that wasn't a fox it was a coyote, I argued with him and told him it was either a fox or a dog and I seriously thought he was joking.  Guess he wasn't and that was only about 150 yards from my front door.

As long as they don't climb my fence and try to get to my dobies.  My male would probably wanna play tug with one, but I believe my female would rip it a new one.  I got enough problems with wayward coons in the backyard anyway.

Hmmm, I just might have to take up a new sport!

You all don't know how much I appreciate the time you took to reply to my question and post those pics!  I guess I've become a little too citified and missed out on the migration a few years back.

Thanks again for edumacatin' me and keep those stories and picture coming, I'm really enjoying this!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Sep 26, 2007)

FERAL ONE said:


> turtlebug, here are a couple of mine. i give no quarter to a yote!!!
> 
> those are great pics drb!!!!



FeralOne, Like that rifle in the top pic; Im thinkin about getting one, Those are great pics..
All of us on GON should set up coyote season,, Maybe we could thin them out a lil across Ga....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 26, 2007)

turtle, I moved this over here...read down a few pages and listen to and see the encounters.

we shoot a handful every year at our lease in heard and see way more than we get shots at. usually hear them at night in packs, however this year I have heard them 2 times in the middle of the morning.

Here is a couple

this was is curious





little scrawny one to the left of my turkey





a long ways across an alfalfa field





and one not doing so well...plus a boot pic


----------



## crow (Sep 26, 2007)

Fox hunters in south GA illegally brought some into the state in the late 60's early '70's when the fox population dwindled.  Obviously, some never were caught or killed and the population exploded with natural migrations from the west.  Along with changes in farming practices, coyote predation of quail nests has been listed as one factor in the decline of quail populations in south GA.

I see a few almost every time I go duck hunting in MS, and hear them almost every night in my deer camp in Taliaffero County.

Hate them suckers.  You can hardly find rabbits to hunt now!


----------



## firebiker (Sep 26, 2007)

7x57 said:


> I guess that answered the age old question of whether or not a .45-70 Govt is adequate for coyotes.





Right on Brother


----------



## DSGB (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's a mangy one takin' a dirt nap in Russell Co., AL.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 26, 2007)

crow said:


> Fox hunters in south GA illegally brought some into the state in the late 60's early '70's when the fox population dwindled.  Obviously, some never were caught or killed and the population exploded with natural migrations from the west.  Along with changes in farming practices, coyote predation of quail nests has been listed as one factor in the decline of quail populations in south GA.
> 
> I see a few almost every time I go duck hunting in MS, and hear them almost every night in my deer camp in Taliaffero County.
> 
> Hate them suckers.  You can hardly find rabbits to hunt now!



Another migrator that I think is responsible for the decline in quail and rabbit populations is fire ants.When the quail are "pipping",or first starting to break out of the egg,they're easy meat for ants.Also,nekkid,blind baby rabbits.
A friend of mine said he killed a deer and went to get his truck to carry it out,and in the 45 minutes he was gone,coyotes nearly stripped all the meat off his deer!


----------



## big john h (Sep 26, 2007)

""DRB1313, The deer was killed by a Black Panther""

Uhm, no. I don't think so.



P.S. ronfritz & 89Montero - I live in East Cobb near Sewell Mill/Holly Springs. If you guys go out looking for some let me know. I was at the Vinings Business Association monthly meeting yesterday. We're talking Vinings right at I75 and I285. The whole meeting was about missing pets and the HUGE amounts of Coyotes in the area that have been pestering homeowners.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 26, 2007)

I posted this in another thread already, but here it is again.  Newton, County, 46 lbs.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 26, 2007)

Are coyote pelts worth anything?


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 26, 2007)

I've seen three yotes since I started huntin when I was 12. One was in Crawford County looked as big as my lad at the time which was 100#s. As soon as I saw him he was gone.

Wish I had known this about a year ago:



chewie1014 said:


> That is correct...Yotes are considered a nuisance animal and are legal to shoot any day of the year.
> The second one was up at John's Mountain for the thanksgiving hunt. I was huntin on the ground and had one come to with in 8 yards of me. I didnt know you could shot them when ever you wanted on a WMA but my 7mag was on my knee and it was going to sound off at one more step.
> 
> The only other one i have seen was when I was at my girlfriends house in Townlake. She lives right down the road from Woodstock high school. I was gettin ready to leave so we went outside and here comes a yote up the street.
> ...


----------



## Jeb (Sep 26, 2007)

My son called in and killed this 35# male at the end of July.





Two days later going to call again he killed this critter at 7:15am on his way into the woods.





                   Jeb


----------



## DS7418 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Cohutta WMA yotee*

Big male yotee from Murray County.


----------



## RJY66 (Sep 27, 2007)

7x57 said:


> I guess that answered the age old question of whether or not a .45-70 Govt is adequate for coyotes.




Too much pelt damage!


----------



## olroy (Sep 27, 2007)

*north ga*

here is one from 1998


----------



## ABAC33 (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's a couple yotes that I trapped this summer.  Started trappin this summer and ended up with 4 yotes and a bunch of coons.  Hope to see a few more rabbits and turkeys this year.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's one that came looking for a turkey dinner.  Wound up eating a head full of Turkey Load.


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 30, 2007)

*a few pictures....*

Food plot in Talbot county,,,two came out - this is the first one. I have a short video of both walking directly under me in the stand. I should have shot one but was thinking 'deer' hunting. Wrong,,shoulda plugged one.





Here's an older yote that showed up for about a week in the back yard [West Cobb County]. I should have shot him but was worried a bit about noise. I shot 2 others, one with a .40 Glock pistol as a coyote kept trailing me as I cut the clearing in the woods with a riding mower. They know what a bush hog sounds like and KNOW that it means cut up insects, mice, frogs, etc. Buffet food for a yote. Shot another yote that I called with hand call. Used a 22 LR Subsonic and never retreived him.





Finally here is a coyote that was caught in woods on Lockheed Georgia [Marietta] property. He had large well fed dog ticks on him,,skinny. There are several coyotes in the woods around Dobbins AFB and Lockheed property. Cobb County animal control said they couldn't be 'live trapped' because they are too smart. Guess they were wrong.





IF you want to know if a pack of yotes is near you: When you hear an ambulance or police vehicle siren coming [near your home if you live by a highway],,especially in the late evening, walk out on your back deck or yard and listen. If yotes are around they will start howling. They will also start howling if they've made a kill [deer, rabbit] that will feed a bunch of them. It makes your skin crawl a bit when you hear them late at night,,,,especially if you're walking back to deer camp late in the pitch black of night out in an unpopulated county like Talbot county! That's where I and some friends have a deer lease.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's my first..taken in bryan county






One my wife shot behind the house in Wayne county


----------



## Al White (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's one I shot behind the house


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Oct 11, 2007)

Years ago, while working in Helen Ga- we befriended the local DNR ranger. Being avid hunters, we questioned weather there really was `yotes in North Ga- since we had all seen one. He said "Offically, there are none in north Ga., there are plenty  in South Ga-but they cant cross the river In Atlanta".

We all just kind of looked at each other...then I said "unoffically"?

"Off the books? their here...their everywhere. It was a mistake to import them, and were going to pay for it in a few years". The DNR imported a species to re-introduce them into the wild. They did it with almost no input from the general public, then told the public at large that their pets and family were in absolutely no danger, since yotes wont ever come close to humans...their scared of us. 
And we all see just "how scared" they really are today.


 Weve got plenty in Towns county, More than enough in White county, and Habersham is overflowing with yelps at night. We  now have no rabbits, no squirrls, very few fawns, no woodchucks, and several deer with open wounds....theyve already come up on the porch and had a kitty dinner once...and only once.

 Its always yote season here. 24/7.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Oct 11, 2007)

Some are scared some aren't.You just never know when you will run into the one who isn't scared.GSUBO (Eric)came out from bowhunting the other night,and he looked around with his flashlight when he got to his truck,and only 20yds behind him there was a coyote.He said he made noise at it and the coyote just kind of circled around him in the brush...Something to think about if you have small children!

NO ONE THOUGHT ALLIGATORS WOULD ATTACK PEOPLE HERE IN GA,AND WE HAVE HAD AN 83 YR OLD WOMAN KILLED,AND A MAN LOST AN ARM IN TWO SEPERATE ATTACKS IN THE LAST MONTH OR TWO!!

I can't make anyone shoot coyotes,but I will shoot the ones I come across.I am going to take up trapping as well.I got a pic of one behind the house,and it got me to thinking.If they can kill a mature deer a child doesn't have a chance.


----------



## deedly (Oct 16, 2007)

Called in and dispatched  in Gray GA  right outside of Macon. Shot at and missed another solid black one yesterday .


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 16, 2007)

7x57 said:


> I gave this one a headache...



I am pretty sure that did not hurt.


----------



## grayelky (Oct 16, 2007)

This past Christmas, my son and I were going south on Acworth Due West Rd, between Cobb Pkwy and Jim Owens Rd around midnight. I thought I saw a deer standing on the side of the road and slowed to a stop to admire it. The "deer" got closer and I thought it may be a German Shepard, due to the legs. As it got closer still, I was able to identify it as a coyote! My son thought I was crazy. As I searched for my flashlight and picked up my 357, we expected to see the coyote disappear into the woods. He was calmly walking down the shoulder of the road, paying no attention to the Silverado parked in the middle of the road. Much to my surprise, he crossed the road in front of us. When he got to the grass, he simply turned to his left and once again began walking down the shoulder. When I stepped out of the truck, the animal just looked at me. As I turned on my Surefire, he stepped up the pace to a quick walk. Being a well trained, experienced _*retired*_ police officer, I calmly raised the flashlight and revolver up and pointed both towards the coyote. Somewhere during the act of pointing my 357 at the coyote, I managed to get the light _on top _of my shooting hand as opposed to being _under_ my shooting hand. The difference being the glare from the light now reflects from the stainless S&W into my eyes. The coyote became a little nervous and stepped up his pace to a trot. Since my night vision was now useless and I had a nice high dirt bank behind my moving target, I saw no reason not to launch a rocket towards the target of opportunity. My luck being what it is, as the shot rang out the coyote shifted gears and departed, leaving me wondering why Wylie never caught the Road Runner.

This occured about 3/4 mile from our house. We no longer let my wife's Minature Daschund out after dark w/o one of us with him.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 16, 2007)

There is no doubt that the sound of coyotes howling is pretty creppy but has there ever been a case where a coyote has attacked hunters here in Georgia?


----------



## deedly (Oct 16, 2007)

Don't know about humans but I wouldn't want to fall out of my stand and get hurt around any yotes.  I shot a doe with an arrow and the shot was high and back (liver shot). I waited 15 minute and tracked another 10 minutes. When I found the doe the coyotes had already eaten her rear tender parts and half of a hind quarter.  Funny I didn't hear a thing.  I hurried and dragged the rest of the deer out


----------



## goob (Oct 22, 2007)

deedly said:


> Don't know about humans but I wouldn't want to fall out of my stand and get hurt around any yotes.  I shot a doe with an arrow and the shot was high and back (liver shot). I waited 15 minute and tracked another 10 minutes. When I found the doe the coyotes had already eaten her rear tender parts and half of a hind quarter.  Funny I didn't hear a thing.  I hurried and dragged the rest of the deer out




funny................me and a buddy were huntin beginning of bow season this year, two dogs ran two does by him, he shot one, it took us 2 hours to track her, hit both lungs, and when we got there, the dogs had ate the right hind quarter. gonna have some dead dogs, they haven't been back through.


----------



## The Termite (Oct 24, 2007)

Shot this one on Wedneday afternoon of Muzzle Loader.  Small Female shot in Talbot Co.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice 'yote 'mite!!


----------

